# Lee Little Stopper Filter



## bitm2007 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have just ordered a Lee Little Stopper Filter, can't wait to use it. Has anyone else got hold of one yet ?. Does it have a blue cast like the Lee Big Stopper ?.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 5, 2014)

A "Lee Little Stopper Filter," really? ??? That's a new one by me... A quick look at Lee's website & Google search came up empty... Can you please post a link so we can get some more info.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 5, 2014)

Correction:

Now that I figured-out how to spell  I have found references on the net for the new filter... A _glass_ 6-stop 4x4 ND by Lee sounds _really_ interesting... I have been using a 6-stop Hitech, which is okay... But the Hitech has a greenish color-cast which is hard to work with when combined with other filters (such as the Big Stopper) that have their own heavy color-cast. I have always found the heavy blue color-cast of the Big Stopper to be quite easy to work with. And if the new "Little Stopper" has the same blue-cast it'll stack _very nicely_ with the Big Stopper for 16-stops of mid-day ND power... I may have to try it! Where did you order it from? Somewhere in the US I hope...


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've ordered the 100mm version from Dale Photographic in the UK, who are the only stockist I can find who are listing it as in stock.

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk

The only review i've found so far is by Mark Bauer a UK based landscape photographer

photographerhttp://landscapephotographymagazine.com/2014/announcing-the-little-stopper-from-lee/


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 6, 2014)

> it'll stack very nicely with the Big Stopper for 16-stops



I've never tried stacking the Big Stopper with another ND, but will give it a try over the weekend if the filter arrives on schedule. I suspect that light leakage will be an issue and the double blue cast will be horrendous.


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have just received the follow message for Dale Photographic



> We are processing your order and you should receive it in the next 1-2 days.



It appears that they do actually have it in stock


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah the Little Stopper isn't yet available in the US, though I've already added my name to the queue at an American supplier. I hope that the wait isn't too long...

During the mid-day's full-sun, I often stack the Big Stopper with other ND filters, even with a second Big Stopper! The ultra-long 8-to-15 minute daytime exposures are a lot of fun to work with! I don't find the blue color-cast of the Big Stopper very difficult to correct in post, even two stacked Big Stoppers are still just the same blue color cast. However _mixing_ different color-casts can quickly become a true nightmare to correct... Now if you _really_ want to see a 10-stop ND filter with a difficult to correct color-cast, you should try the B+W 3.0 (110) filter with the infamous pink-ish brown color-cast! _That_ filter should come with a warning saying "Suitable for Black & White ONLY."


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry to here the 'Little Stopper' isn't available in the US.

Mine arrived from Dale Photographic this morning despite the fact that all other UK stockists state that it won't be available in the UK until the end of April !.


----------

